# Fotos von Whitney Houstons Leiche veröffentlicht!



## Stefan102 (23 Feb. 2012)

​
Möge sie in Frieden ruhen! Das ist wohl das, was die meisten Whitney Houston (†48) nach ihrem tragischen Ableben wünschen. Doch es scheint so, als sei ihr genau das nicht vergönnt. Eine britische Boulevardzeitung hat jetzt ein makabres Foto der Soul-Legende veröffentlicht, das zeigt, wie die Tote in ihrem Sarg liegt.

Als Aufmacher für ihre aktuelle Ausgabe verwendet der National Enquirer ein Bild, das die Sängerin in einem lilafarbenen Kleid zeigt. Über dem Foto prangert der Titel: „Whitney: Das letzte Foto!“ Das Magazin gibt vor zu wissen, dass der Schmuck, den die Verstorbene trägt, einen Gesamtwert von 500.000 Dollar hat und sie mit ihrer Lieblingsrobe sowie goldenen Schuhen bekleidet war. Auf der Innenseite des Sargdeckels sind ihr Spitzname „Nippy“ sowie zwei Notenschlüssel in den auskleidenden Seidenstoff eingestickt.

Die Aufnahme entstand offenbar vor der Beerdigung in Newark in dem Zimmer, in dem die Künstlerin aufgebahrt war, damit sich Familie und Freunde im Privaten verabschieden können. Aber genau diese Privatsphäre hat der Fotograf scheinbar mit Füßen getreten. Der Name desjenigen, von dem die Bilder stammen, wurde von dem Blatt nicht genannt.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Mandalorianer (23 Feb. 2012)

die schrecken echt vor nix zurück  egal wer es geschossen hat ,,
dann sollte man halt das Blatt verklagen !!!


----------



## tommie3 (23 Feb. 2012)

Eine abartige Doppelmoral herrscht in dem Land!
Prüde bis ins Mark aber Leichenfledderei ist ok.Widerlich!


----------



## chevy (29 Feb. 2012)

thank you r.i.p whitney


----------

